# Lady walked into the middle of the street to flag me down



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I dropped her off then drove to a good place to make a u-turn. She was waving at me so I stopped and she gave me $5. She said the app would not let her tip! This is the first time I’ve had a rider report this problem but the app was acting very strange yesterday.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I dropped her off then drove to a good place to make a u-turn. She was waving at me so I stopped and she gave me $5. She said the app would not let her tip! This is the first time I've had a rider report this problem but the app was acting very strange yesterday.


Have heard often on this site that tipping will not work in App.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Have heard often on this site that tipping will not work in App.


Yes I've read those reports here but this was the first time I ever had it confirmed by a rider.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

I was expecting to read a story about the favorite part of my job:


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Ever since they've introduced in app tipping on Uber I've been having problems with it. Both as a driver and pax. Regularly had customers tell me the option didn't come up to tip and it's pretty cumbersome sometimes to do it even afterwards. I even got an uber pool for myself one time a few months after tipping started and noticed the tipping option didn't come up. This was back when it first started. If tipping issues are still happening then I know I can at least rely on Lyft for tips. Got two 20 dollar tips like my first week of Lyft.

Uber customers tip less often in general and this would be part of it.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I dropped her off then drove to a good place to make a u-turn. She was waving at me so I stopped and she gave me $5. She said the app would not let her tip! This is the first time I've had a rider report this problem but the app was acting very strange yesterday.


I've had the same thing happen to me.


----------

